# The Bachelor: Brad Womack try #2



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Surprised there hasn't been a thread yet.

I noticed that the car dealership that Chantel O. (the one who slapped Brad) was in what looked like Lexus of Bellevue (have set foot in there a few times). It probably was. It seems people have dug up lots on her already like http://starcasm.net/archives/76197. The O'Brien auto group seems to own up a bunch of dealers up here, including a Toyota dealer and Lexus of Bellevue.

Was it me or did they leave off the ages of most/all the girls? If so, isn't that a departure from past seasons?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Oops. I guess I missed it. I guess I thought the old SP would catch it. I'll probably watch it, but it's definitely on my "B" list.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

I saw the ages on a website before the show started (don't know if they are on ABC's site or not), the average age was 26 with some younger. The oldest was 30. He's 37, so I guess he likes some younger women.

This show suckers me in everytime even though I know its a load of crap. What makes me angry is they act as if you are over 30 or not a size 2 you are unworthy. :down:


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I noticed (and he did too, IMHO) the big boobs of many of the ladies 

That vampire wanna-be has got to get gone! What a poser!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

sptnut said:


> I saw the ages on a website before the show started (don't know if they are on ABC's site or not), the average age was 26 with some younger. The oldest was 30. He's 37, so I guess he likes some younger women.


I stumbled across a list w/more details of the women and their ages earlier but can't find it again. ABC's site does list their ages at http://abc.go.com/shows/the-bachelor/bios.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Didn't Deanna Pappas admit she wished she had done the same thing? Wished Brad had reminded her.

And I hope he's done apologizing. And did the producer tell him to choose the vampire chick. She is so friggin' annoying!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> And I hope he's done apologizing. And did the producer tell him to choose the vampire chick. She is so friggin' annoying!


I would say yes that is a producer's pick as she is very young 25, though not the youngest, but seems the most immature. I bet you she will be in a fight by next week making for some good TV.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> *Surprised there hasn't been a thread yet.*
> 
> I noticed that the car dealership that Chantel O. (the one who slapped Brad) was in what looked like Lexus of Bellevue (have set foot in there a few times). It probably was. It seems people have dug up lots on her already like http://starcasm.net/archives/76197. The O'Brien auto group seems to own up a bunch of dealers up here, including a Toyota dealer and Lexus of Bellevue.
> 
> Was it me or did they leave off the ages of most/all the girls? If so, isn't that a departure from past seasons?


Really?? Seriously?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I figure I'll just add to this thread as I doubt we'll get many new threads for each ep.

WTF was up with Michelle w/the rose already pulling away Brad and asking such stupid questions? She's definitely got issues.

With Emily, I'm guessing that he's so awestruck by her looks that his brain was turning into mush. I remember meeting a girl in college like that...

Didn't follow the Melissa battle crap earlier on but she seems to have issues too. I was glad to see that Melissa was booted. I was a bit dismayed that Raichel got the boot too, considering she's a lot better looking and had big boobs too.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

cwerdna said:


> I figure I'll just add to this thread as I doubt we'll get many new threads for each ep.
> 
> WTF was up with Michelle w/the rose already pulling away Brad and asking such stupid questions? She's definitely got issues.
> 
> ...


I knew Melissa was a goner. Too "old" and uninteresting. And Raichel (what's up with that spelling?) reminds me of someone you'll see on Rock of Love. I'll miss'em too! 

But I wished he got rid of the b'day girl. All she cares about is "winning". And she only pulled him away to make the other girls crazy.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> WTF was up with Michelle w/the rose already pulling away Brad and asking such stupid questions? She's definitely got issues.


Dime-store psychological games. Notice that she asked him for a choice, then immediately claimed to like the same choice. She's just trying to create a connection.

In addition to being crazy, Michelle has the worst fake boobs on the show. Yecch.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

It's truly hard to suspend disbelief when he doesn't eliminate the vampire.

I guess she is the 'token' this season since there were no black chicks.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

When I saw the three women sitting together before the rose ceremony I said "who are they?" And lo and behold they were gone!

I know Michelle is painted as a villain, but she deserved that rose. She still a psycho!

Chantal is turning into a fav for me.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I know Michelle is painted as a villain, but she deserved that rose. She still a psycho!
> 
> Chantal is turning into a fav for me.


Michelle sucks. She's got to go. As usual, ABC did the whole misdirection and taking things out of context thing w/the ads and promos relating to Michelle's black eye.

I wonder if they're going to continue demonizing Michelle and Ashley H. The latter is quite attractive but I think she's not going to make it that much further w/her displays of attitude.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

The chick with the dead race car driver fiance is cute but annoying. She only knows one way to tell that story, and that is for the maximum drama possible. If she wasn't trying to play the sympathy card so hard, she'd just say, "My fiance died in a plane crash." and get on with it. But no, she has to go into every little detail about every little part of the situation by recreating the whole thing. *She's just one step away from Munchausen Syndrome. *


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Anyone still watching? AUGH!!! Michelle has just got to go. She is so annoying every time she opens her mouth. She's got issues and is clearly very controlling. I'm not sure what Brad sees in her.

That was pretty rough to pit the two Ashleys against each other.

I hope they got to see a lot more of Vegas than what we saw on those dates. I've visited CityCenter and its mall but they didn't really wow me compared to some of the other hotels and malls in Vegas. They're modern and new but that's about it.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

We're still in over here. This has been a pretty cool season. I really think Brad is sincere about _wanting_ this to work. Problem is, I think he's starting to freak out a little that it won't. Wouldn't be all THAT surprised if he walked off the show without anyone again. That would be _awesome_ and I believe he'd do it...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Wouldn't be all THAT surprised if he walked off the show without anyone again. That would be _awesome_ and I believe he'd do it...


Some of the previews have led us to believe that he walks away w/nobody again. But, in the TV interviews I've seen w/Brad, I'm pretty sure he's said he's in love.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

cwerdna said:


> Some of the previews have led us to believe that he walks away w/nobody again. But, in the TV interviews I've seen w/Brad, I'm pretty sure he's said he's in love.


You mean interviews of him now? After the show?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

bareyb said:


> You mean interviews of him now? After the show?


Yes, he's been on various interviews semi-recently while the show has been airing. He was on Seattle area local news a few weeks ago, The View and Leno along w/probably many other shows.

Here's one that I just stumbled across that I hadn't seen until now:


Spoiler



http://www.etonline.com/tv/106302_WATCH_Brad_Womack_Reveals_He_s_Found_True_Love_on_The_Bachelor/index.html


I'm sure you know that they finish filming the entire show, at least including the proposal or lack of, before airing ep 1.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yes. I did know that. I just find it kind of surprising that they'd let him give that much of the ending away. I'm sure I can't be the only one that was kind of betting on him walking away again. I guess he's probably not. Or he met someone else since the show finished taping...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

cwerdna said:


> Anyone still watching? AUGH!!! Michelle has just got to go. She is so annoying every time she opens her mouth. She's got issues and is clearly very controlling. *I'm not sure what Brad sees in her.*
> 
> That was pretty rough to pit the two Ashleys against each other.


She's crazy hot! In that order!

I was surprised he kept the less-pretty Ashley. But let's face it. They're interchangeable. The other one won't last that much longer anyway.

The ones he got rid of I barely recognized from being on the show. These women need to take a page out of Michelle's page. STAND OUT!!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> She's crazy hot! In that order!
> 
> I was surprised he kept the less-pretty Ashley. But let's face it. They're interchangeable. The other one won't last that much longer anyway.
> 
> The ones he got rid of I barely recognized from being on the show. These women need to take a page out of Michelle's page. STAND OUT!!


She may be crazy hot but she definitely falls bellow the Vicky Mendoza diagonal and in many scenes I see her crazy eyes, run away Brad, run away.

As far as Ashley goes, I think they have a good connection. She did kinda get weirded out recently but that shows she does care and they had a great one on one (I think, I get confused sometime) earlier so I think there is a real connection there. I also though the one he kept was cuter, each to their own.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

With respect to Michelle, Brad is thinking with Little Brad and not his brain. He'll come around soon enough.

And if my research is correct, isn't Michelle an actress? She could just be playing a part to get her name out there. And, this is the part I have yet to confirm, but I thought I read that Michelle (Money) is the daughter of Eddie Money. Same sort of look.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I remember seeing Eddie Money's daughter on some reality show and Michele isn't her, unless he has two daughters in show biz. Here's a pic of his daughter Jessie:


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I remember seeing Eddie Money's daughter on some reality show and Michele isn't her, unless he has two daughters in show biz. Here's a pic of his daughter Jessie:


What's wrong with here belly area?? Looks like there's a rectangular caved in area there?? Weird looking.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Spoilerized until the mods change the thread title:


Will the mods do it? I was just piggybacking onto this thread since it seems there aren't a lot of people discussing this show and nobody's starting new threads for new eps.

I can start a new thread for the next ep...


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

cwerdna said:


> Will the mods do it? I was just piggybacking onto this thread since it seems there aren't a lot of people discussing this show and nobody's starting new threads for new eps.
> 
> I can start a new thread for the next ep...


They did, I put in a request earlier. Just don't want to be yelled at by a spoiler nazi.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Brad mentioned Dale Jr and Jeff Gordan would be racing at the Vegas track in 5 weeks. Taped way earlier so just another written line thrown into a reality show.

I was hopeing that Emily would speak up and say that Yes, I know them personally because they both work for her ex-fiances father, Rick Hendrick. Do wonder if that is a choice Emily or the producers do not want revealed yet or if/when Brad actually finds out that part of the story.

I thought the producers were out of line trying to get drama/ratings effect using the Nascar date setup.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I remember seeing Eddie Money's daughter on some reality show and Michele isn't her, unless he has two daughters in show biz. Here's a pic of his daughter Jessie:


I think Eddie has 5 children: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Money


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I can't find any direct link between Michelle and Eddie, but they sure do look a lot alike. I have to believe if they were actually related that the producers would have let that "leak". It's an interesting data point if true.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Take a peek at the interview Michelle did with ABC4

http://www.abc4.com/content/about_4...ey-Utahs-Bachelor/YPj1prW6t0aYAryN1EELYg.cspx

She really seems like a nice woman. I think she must be a good actress as in this interview, she seems nothing like her persona on the show. Either that or there are some really good editors working for The Bachelor these days.

I am really looking forward to TB: ATFR this year....


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I am certain that they are just keeping Michelle around for production value! There's no other explanation for why Brad would give her a rose after her antics. I guess time will tell.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

mcb08 said:


> I am certain that they are just keeping Michelle around for production value! There's no other explanation for why Brad would give her a rose after her antics. I guess time will tell.


His member is giving her the rose. 

I was not surprised to see Ally go. She was kinda boring (re: no personality). Then again so is Brad. Maybe he shoulda kept her. I'd tell ya. Women are no worst than men when it comes to falling in love. And that Michelle only cares about winning.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Yeah, Little Brad is doing the thinking for Big Brad.

Interesting tidbit picked up from Chris' blog.....the rapelling....they actually had about 7 different sections that they went down. What they showed on the show last night was only the first one.

How soon until Brad pulls his next Mesnick!

And how amazing.......DRINK....


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mcb08 said:


> I am certain that they are just keeping Michelle around for production value! There's no other explanation for why Brad would give her a rose after her antics. I guess time will tell.


Unless of course she really IS the daughter of Eddie Money. THAT would be some good TV if Brad goes home to "meet the parents" and then they reveal that Michele's Dad is Eddie Money. That would be cool.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

mcb08 said:


> I am certain that they are just keeping Michelle around for production value! There's no other explanation for why Brad would give her a rose after her antics. I guess time will tell.





gossamer88 said:


> His member is giving her the rose.


Yeah, whiny Michelle needs to go. Ugh! I hate it every time she opens her mouth.

As for Brad's member and all... I don't get it. She's not very physically attractive, esp. compared to some of the other girls.

I really hope she doesn't make it to the end. The women tell all ep will definitely be interesting and I wonder what Brad will think after he's seen all the eps himself.

Unrelated note: I just found out last night that Jillian and Ed of a previous Bachelorette season have split. Apparently, it happened in July 2010. I guess I have been living under a rock or something...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

cwerdna said:


> Yeah, whiny Michelle needs to go. Ugh! I hate it every time she opens her mouth.
> 
> As for Brad's member and all... I don't get it. She's not very physically attractive, esp. compared to some of the other girls.
> 
> ...


This will catch you up. I don't even recognize most of these "winners" and I didnt' realize there had been so many of them! Wow. Here's the link:
http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvmusic/photos/bachelors-big-splits-2010151

Oh and here's a pic of Jillian and Ed if anyone else is curious.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

bareyb said:


> This will catch you up. I don't even recognize most of these "winners" and I didnt' realize there had been so many of them! Wow. Here's the link:
> http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvmusic/photos/bachelors-big-splits-2010151


Thanks! In each of the pictures/couples, I recognized at least one of the names and/or people. Yeah, I knew most of them broke up based upon other Bachelor/Bachelorette related specials and segments that have aired over the years.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I noticed that the age of the women is now included (again) when their name is displayed on the screen. This was likely a response to viewers who were asking where the age information went.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Unless of course she really IS the daughter of Eddie Money. THAT would be some good TV if Brad goes home to "meet the parents" and then they reveal that Michele's Dad is Eddie Money. That would be cool.


And leading up to the visit to her house, she keeps singing "Take Me Home Tongiht" until Brad says "WTF?"



bareyb said:


> This will catch you up. I don't even recognize most of these "winners" and I didnt' realize there had been so many of them! Wow. Here's the link:
> http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvmusic/photos/bachelors-big-splits-2010151
> 
> Why bother calling it the "Top 16 Splits?" Aren't they all split except for Trista and Ryan?
> ...


Jillian has been a great add to the Extreme Makeover HE squad!



mcb08 said:


> I noticed that the age of the women is now included (again) when their name is displayed on the screen. This was likely a response to viewers who were asking where the age information went.


Absolutely is due to the fans....and alluded to as such in Chris' blog.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

mcb08 said:


> I noticed that the age of the women is now included (again) when their name is displayed on the screen.


Yeah, I noticed that too but wasn't sure if they restarted that in this ep or on an earlier one.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Yay! Finally! Psycho woman is gone! I am surprised she was just speechless after she didn't get the rose. I can't wait to the see the "women tell all" ep.

There were some great TV moments in this ep. It looks like the rumors about Brad being in the Seattle area (that were on my area's local news very early on) came true.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I guess that he finally stopped thinking with Little Brad. Must have been difficult to do after that photo session...yowza!!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I thought he came across like a complete ****** when pressuring the blond about meeting her daughter. And it looks like it doesn't play out too well. Sorry if that's a spoiler. But I just thought he was being very self-centered. 

And for the record, I thought he was an idiot in the fist show as well. I kept thinking, "Just pick a girl, dumbass. You can always file for irreconcilable differences later."


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

retrodog said:


> And for the record, I thought he was an idiot in the fist show as well. I kept thinking, "Just pick a girl, dumbass. You can always file for irreconcilable differences later."


Ya think Brad is so smart and calculating that he did that on purpose to get another shot on the show? Nah...nevermind!!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Ya think Brad is so smart and calculating that he did that on purpose to get another shot on the show? Nah...nevermind!!


For some reason I really think this guy _thinks_ he can find Miss Right on TV. 

He's a great looking dude but I wonder just how successful he is in the _real_ world with _real_ hot women. I'm betting he probably isn't that much of a player.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

When these women fall for him, no doubt it's the looks, but it's also those fantasy dates. That's why when thy return to the real world, they fail to stay together.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> When these women fall for him, no doubt it's the looks, but it's also those fantasy dates. That's why when thy return to the real world, they fail to stay together.


Apparently even with all the camera crews, it's still pretty irresistible. We've only ever had one real marriage right? Did that guy with the kid ever marry that gal he dumped that other gal (the one that went on Dancing with the Stars) for?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Apparently even with all the camera crews, it's still pretty irresistible. We've only ever had one real marriage right? Did that guy with the kid ever marry that gal he dumped that other gal (the one that went on Dancing with the Stars) for?


Mellisa Rycroft from DWTS ended up marrying a guy she was seeing from before she had joined The Bachelor.

Jason, who broke it off with Melissa to be with Molly, aired their wedding on ABC. They may even be expecting. Kinda sick that I know and remember this stuff.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I thought Michelle handled herself very well when she was sent home. I got the impression she decided not to talk in the limo so as to not look the blubbering fool. I think the camera emphasized her lying down on the seat to make her seem like a psycho.

I like Emily. I think the show keeps turning minor hurdles into major ones. Obviously she was willing to let him meet her daughter, she was just cautious. It seemed to amount to nothing. And I bet the fact that her very young daughter is shy and maybe upset about having to share her mother's attention after a long absence won't be that big of a deal either. Emily might be the clear front-runner from early on so the show is having to falsely dramatize it.

I do really like the Chantal (Shawntall?) who played Dominos. She seems pretty and cool. Ashley seems uninteresting and I don't really see a strong bond between them. The other Chant/Shawntal seems like she is blowing it.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Mellisa Rycroft from DWTS ended up marrying a guy she was seeing from before she had joined The Bachelor.
> 
> Jason, who broke it off with Melissa to be with Molly, aired their wedding on ABC. They may even be expecting. Kinda sick that I know and remember this stuff.


Ah. So that's TWO people from the show who have actually gotten married. I thought I had read previously that there was just the one. The Bachelorette who married the Fire Fighter guy... Riley? Or was that the name of their kid? 

I actually wish I were a little better at remembering some of these people's names. It would save me a lot of typing.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The Fire Fighter was Ryan.

Check out the pics from the photoshoot for SI. Hate to say it but Michelle rocked it.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I do really like the Chantal (Shawntall?) who played Dominos. She seems pretty and cool. Ashley seems uninteresting and I don't really see a strong bond between them. The other Chant/Shawntal seems like she is blowing it.


There's Shawntel, the funeral director from Chico and Chantal O. from the Seattle area.

Personally, I think Ashley's really cute.

As for everyone talking about Brad thinking w/little Brad when it came to Michelle, other than the photo shoot, I never thought Michelle was very physically attractive. I'm not sure what he saw in her. Brad has ditched women who were better looking.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Brad is not real sharp. And with all the remarks about changing and personal growth, it's rather apparent that he needs more time to get his head on straight. Right now, the only thing he's really ready for is to screw up someone else's life.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Former Bachelor contestant Melissa Rycroft and husband Tye Strickland welcomed daughter, Ava Grace, Wednesday afternoon, People reports.

"Our lives have changed so much in the last two years and today we've been blessed with the best change ever, our beautiful baby girl," Rycroft tells the magazine.

Ava Grace Strickland, who weighed 6 lbs., 13 oz., is the first child for the couple. The pair tied the knot in Mexico in December 2009.

Rycroft is perhaps the most famous jilted contestant on reality TV. The Bachelor's Jason Mesnick gave her his final rose in Season 13, but by the time of the reunion show, his feelings had changed. He dumped her on the special, transferring his affections to runner-up Molly Malaney. Mesnick and Malaney married in 2010.

Barbeedoll


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I'm a bit less than halfway thru the 2/21 ep but I have to say, boy I would be really weirded out too if my date did the type of overview and tour that Shawntel did.

Backing up, wow, the O'Briens (not surprisingly) have a huge home. I guess that's a perk from being a former football player and owning a bunch of car dealerships. I at least recognize the area from where Brad and Chantal first met up in Seattle.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Is it just me, or did Chantal just become a much better catch...


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Didn't look like Emily was suffering financially either.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Is it just me, or did Chantal just become a much better catch...


Not only that, but I got to give her (of her parents) a lot of credit for not behaving like an entitled spoiled brat.

I knew it was going to be Shawntel. Who didn't! But not for the obvious reason. I think it was right for Brad not to take her away from the business. Not to mention I saw no sparks. Clearly she did, or was just wishful thinking on her part.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Not only that, but I got to give her (of her parents) a lot of credit for not behaving like an entitled spoiled brat.
> 
> I knew it was going to be Shawntel. Who didn't! But not for the obvious reason. I think it was right for Brad not to take her away from the business. Not to mention I saw no sparks. Clearly she did, or was just wishful thinking on her part.


The big issue with Chantal now, is that she owns a house a few blocks away from Mom and Dad's. I don't seriously see her moving to Texas...


----------



## kingflynn (Feb 26, 2007)

Tracy said:


> Didn't look like Emily was suffering financially either.


Her daughter's grandparents are billionaires. I think she's taken care of.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

kingflynn said:


> Her daughter's grandparents are billionaires. I think she's taken care of.


They are? That's impressive. What did they do to be billionaires?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

bareyb said:


> They are? That's impressive. What did they do to be billionaires?


Rick Hendrick, owner of Hendrick Motorsports in Nascar and many car dealerships/businesses, that is Emily's daughters paternal grandparents.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

As the Apple ads used to say, "there's an app for that". 

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-bachelor-the-videogame/id407589537


----------



## tnwsc03 (Feb 24, 2011)

I thinks he does too.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm sure that there was a TON of editing done for this one, but it really looked like both Brad and Ashley lost their ability to speak coherently during their date. Either you're OK with moving to Austin, or you're not. I think that she eventually figured that out, but it was too late by then. I don't know why Brad didn't have a similar discussion with Emily, though. I would think that she would be hesitant to move, too, but it feels like he's already picked her in his mind.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That was the most awkward kiss in Bachelor history. Looked like he was kissing his sister!

One of the things that drives me nuts about Brad is that everything he says is make himself sound like the perfect guy.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I was glad to see Ashley go although because I never thought they shared a strong spark. I do think it was unclear what exactly happened between the two of them at the end. I think maybe Ashley really didn't want to move to Austin and hoped that once she got picked she could work out some compromise. Or maybe she just wanted to win the show without lying too much. Who knows. It does seem like if she really loved the guy and wanted to be married to him that when he pulled her aside at the rose ceremony and it was clear he was going to let her go over her lack of clarity about the future, that instead of just mumbling about it being too late, she would sing out about her willingness to move. It will be interesting to see what she has to say about it afterwards.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

It was pretty simple. The blond MILF finally told him that she was falling in love with him so he started pushing Ashley away. She (Ashley) originally stated that she wanted to move to someplace "warm", and any idiot could determine that Austin qualified as warm. He essentially pushed her away and is now focused on the cute little blond chick that he didn't originally think he could have. 

Was it just me or did Chantal start looking more pudgy than ever. Don't get me wrong, she's still way beyond acceptable (physically) but she just seemed to be bulging out everywhere more than normal. Her boobies are still rocking, but I just noticed more of her this time. 

I like all three of them. I even liked Ashley and thought that part of her problem was the whole "share your man" stress thing, which she ended up handling better than I expected her to. 

Brad is sort of an idiot with his body language. About 70% of the time that he's trying to tell one of the women how much he cares for her or how he is wanting a serious relationship with them, he is actually turned away from them with no eye contact and no physical contact either. He's speaking the words but he's not making them feel it at all. 

Dude, you need to be looking into their eyes and holding their hands (at a minimum) when you're telling them that stuff.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Have to say I agree with whoever said he's made his choice. Now that Emily has said she is falling in love with him I think it's over. Brad is obviously a very fit guy and Chantal clearly has some drinking and eating problems that would be a huge red flag for me. 

I think it's Emily all the way. Brad is in denial about the kid. He has NO idea what he's getting himself into... Then again, not so sure if she will say yes to Texas anyway, but that's another show.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Have to say I agree with whoever said he's made his choice. Now that Emily has said she is falling in love with him I think it's over. Brad is obviously a very fit guy and *Chantal clearly has some drinking and eating problems* that would be a huge red flag for me.


I think that's hot!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> I think that's hot!


It might be somewhat "hot" while you're dating...but you don't want to marry it.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

bareyb said:


> It might be somewhat "hot" while you're dating...but you don't want to *live with* it.


FYP. You can marry almost anybody. Living with them, OTOH, can drive you crazy.

I really like Emily and her daughter. Instant family, as it were. I'm not sure that Brad is ready for it but I'd love to have a kid or two. But that's why I'm still single. It's very difficult to find a woman who wants to settle down and raise a family.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

bareyb said:


> Have to say I agree with whoever said he's made his choice. Now that Emily has said she is falling in love with him I think it's over. Brad is obviously a very fit guy and *Chantal clearly has some drinking and eating problems* that would be a huge red flag for me.


Did I miss the episode where Chantal got crazy drunk and gorged herself on food??


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mcb08 said:


> Did I miss the episode where Chantal got crazy drunk and gorged herself on food??


She's been slurring drunk a couple of times on the show (not that the others haven't as well) and she's gaining weight with each episode. It might all be alcohol weight, but either way, it's trouble if you are looking for someone to marry and settle down with.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't think that you can base any of these girl's drinking tendencies based on this show. The settings are so far from reality that I think that all of the girls might handle everything differently than they would if they were in their own comfort zone. I did notice something different about Chantal, but I didn't think that it was her weight. I'll have to go back and watch the ep again. Regardless, I'd take her any day of the week over Britt.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mcb08 said:


> I don't think that you can base any of these girl's drinking tendencies based on this show. The settings are so far from reality that I think that all of the girls might handle everything differently than they would if they were in their own comfort zone. I did notice something different about Chantal, but I didn't think that it was her weight. I'll have to go back and watch the ep again. Regardless, I'd take her any day of the week over Britt.


She's gained a lot of weight by her own admission. She was embarrassed to get into a bikini. To me, that's career suicide if your aim is to break into show biz.

In the end, it really doesn't matter. They aren't going to be together in six months anyway...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

It's kind of funny that Brad at the beginning of ep is so concerned w/the ups and downs w/the women and them being cautious.

Duh, the women don't really know where they stand and what's happened on the other dates. The show obviously puts them in a weird position where the other girls are also having fun w/Brad and making out w/him besides the fact that they could be sent home.


gossamer88 said:


> One of the things that drives me nuts about Brad is that everything he says is make himself sound like the perfect guy.


You know... I never really paid that close attention but now that you mention it, you're totally right.


Tracy said:


> I was glad to see Ashley ...
> married to him that when he pulled her aside at the rose ceremony and it was clear he was going to let her go over her lack of clarity about the future, that instead of just mumbling about it being too late, she would sing out about her willingness to move. It will be interesting to see what she has to say about it afterwards.


I liked Ashley. She was cute. I'm very curious too.


retrodog said:


> Brad is sort of an idiot with his body language. About 70% of the time that he's trying to tell one of the women how much he cares for her or how he is wanting a serious relationship with them, he is actually turned away from them with no eye contact and no physical contact either. He's speaking the words but he's not making them feel it at all.
> 
> Dude, you need to be looking into their eyes and holding their hands (at a minimum) when you're telling them that stuff.


Yeah, I really noticed that last night as well. Not sure if he's trying to sort of face the cameras or something.


bareyb said:


> She's gained a lot of weight by her own admission. She was embarrassed to get into a bikini.


Yeah, Chantel O. definitely didn't look so good in a bikini compared to the other women.

Side note: Last night on our local news (since Jason Mesnick is from the Seattle area), there was a brief spot on Jason, Molly and their 1st wedding anniversary. It wasn't a must see but it's online at http://www.komonews.com/home/video/117131978.html. I never saw the wedding because my TiVo's hard drive went belly up before I had chance to watch it. :/


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

So am I the only guy here who thinks Chantel O's body looks great?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Shaunnick said:


> So am I the only guy here who thinks Chantel O's body looks great?


Nope. I think she was the most attractive out of the last finalists (even from top 10 or whatever). I think Ashely would have taken second.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Chantal O's body is bangin'. :up:


----------



## tony touch (Jul 16, 2004)

Dssturbo1 said:


> Rick Hendrick, owner of Hendrick Motorsports in Nascar and many car dealerships/businesses, that is Emily's daughters paternal grandparents.


My wife's co-worker's husband is an executive with Hendrick Motorsports. He and his wife are often invited to family gatherings, and apparently they never mention Emily or the grandchild. There are no pictures of them in the family home either. My wife's co-worker didn't even know Emily existed until this season of Bachelor. I wonder if the family did not approve of her?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Surprising they wouldn't have at least a picture of the grandchild. Also, Emily doesn't seem like the sort of girl that parents wouldn't approve of. Although....I always thought it was sort of weird. She comes off as this very sweet, loyal almost-virginal madonna figure yet she got pregnant at 19 (that's not so shocking) and has fake boobs, fake hair, etc. The boob job doesn't really fit in with the whole image, I guess.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Tracy said:


> Surprising they wouldn't have at least a picture of the grandchild. Also, Emily doesn't seem like the sort of girl that parents wouldn't approve of. Although....I always thought it was sort of weird. She comes off as this very sweet, loyal almost-virginal madonna figure yet she got pregnant at 19 (that's not so shocking) and has fake boobs, fake hair, etc. The boob job doesn't really fit in with the whole image, I guess.


Trophy wife.

How exactly do the boobs not fit in? She's just doing the "clean cut" act because she's a mommy now. I'll bet there was a lot of earth-shaking retrodoggy style jungle love going on to make that happen.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I doubt she got the boobs before the boyfriend died. A teenage girl who has been with one serious boyfriend doesn't generally go out and get giant fake boobs at age 18. I don't think the boobs fit in with the sweet single mom image. Don't get me wrong...I like her and I think she is pretty, but the bleached blonde giant chest look seems kind of cheap compared to the image I get of her.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Ok, what'd you all think of the Women Tell All ep? 

I never found Michelle particularly funny when she was on nor did I interpret her behavior as sarcasm or humor. She was just damned annoying. I totally don't buy her excuses for her behavior. It's not a valid excuse. 

I do wonder how much of her behavior during the show in and this ep was just an act so she'd be remembered as a villain (e.g. Omorossa of The Apprentice).


----------



## Ohmissfl (Feb 18, 2003)

I never found Michelle funny either...I thought she was a total jerk.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

And she gained no sympathy from me with all that "crying". She brought it on herself. I'm surprised she didn't blamed the editing or did I miss that?

I did burst out laughing when they came back from commercials and Harrison said (paraphrasng): "wer'e back with Michelle on the hot seat and it's very hot"...uhhh yeah!!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Tracy said:


> I doubt she got the boobs before the boyfriend died. A teenage girl who has been with one serious boyfriend doesn't generally go out and get giant fake boobs at age 18. I don't think the boobs fit in with the sweet single mom image. Don't get me wrong...I like her and I think she is pretty, but the bleached blonde giant chest look seems kind of cheap compared to the image I get of her.


It might not be the clean wholesome look, but it does seem to be the Nascar look. They spent a lot of time at the race track. Maybe she was just trying to compete with those chicks.










ETA: Also, she probably is a natural blond. Her daughter is and that's a pretty good indicator. There are many bleach blonds that were originally blond and then their hair got darker as they got older. It's still more of a dirty blonde than anything else but they bleach it just to make it look like a more identifiable/defined color. Their roots might look dark, but in actuality, are just darker than their new color. I don't believe that is considered a slutty thing to do. But it still might cause the other skanks to talk about you when they're bored.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Michelle's mistake was not in how she treated the other women. It was in her solo interview camera time, where she confessed to what she was doing and why. If it was all a joke, you might as well hang a name tag on her that reads "Johnny Fairplay". 

You simply don't "create a character" of this type, on a show like this, without making yourself look like an ass. 

It's simple... If you can't stand the heat, get the hell out of the hot seat.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

retrodog said:


> Michelle's mistake was not in how she treated the other women. It was in her solo interview camera time, where she confessed to what she was doing and why. If it was all a joke, you might as well hang a name tag on her that reads "Johnny Fairplay".
> 
> You simply don't "create a character" of this type, on a show like this, without making yourself look like an ass.


I think we all remembered her best for her solo camera time interviews (ugh!!!) but she also pulled some crap with/against the other women like what I mentioned at 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8320175#post8320175.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

cwerdna said:


> I think we all remembered her best for her solo camera time interviews (ugh!!!) but she also pulled some crap with/against the other women like what I mentioned at
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8320175#post8320175.


Right, but you're missing my point. Any crap you pull with other contestants can be explained as "I was trying to get in their head and psyche them out." Most competitive people could accept that even if it's pushing the boundaries a bit. But you can't say all these things in the private interview moment and then later claim that it was all just part of the game, since it was private and didn't affect the game in any way.

The black chick in last season's Survivor made this same mistake. She was beating down the girl with a prostetic leg as part of the game, but then talking smack about her in the private interviews. There was no theoretical defense for what she said in these interviews because they didn't affect the game or the other players. So it became obvious very quickly that she was a opportunistic ***** with a strong disrespect for the handicapped. She tried to deny it at the reunion show but she was just farting at that point.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Here's some good info on Emily and her relationship with her deceased fiancée and his family. She looks pretty cute and much the same. I do wonder about that race track date being as traumatic as they made it--looks like she hosted some sort of racing show after her fiancees death.

http://starcasm.net/archives/79449


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Tracy said:


> Here's some good info on Emily and her relationship with her deceased fiancée and his family. She looks pretty cute and much the same. I do wonder about that race track date being as traumatic as they made it--looks like she hosted some sort of racing show after her fiancees death.
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/79449


Yeah, good find. I could go either way on her reactions at the race date thing. Either she was being a little drama queen, or she has always done all this racing stuff in memory of her late fiance' in the past... whereas doing a nascar date with a new guy really felt weird and bothered her.

Or maybe it was a little of both.


----------



## Bojackson999 (Mar 11, 2011)

Michelle is ridiculous! She so out there that I can't help but laugh.

Thanks for the link about Emily! She's my favorite and I hope she will get the final rose. Emily seems much more mature then Chantal. Even though she is young I can see her with Brad. Who do you guys want Brad to pick? http://whosright.com/poll/the-bachelor-should-brad-womack-pick-emily-maynard-or-chantal-obrien


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I never saw the chemistry with Emily. Why dd he pick her? His family approved. Chantal would have moved to the moon. If you saw "After the Final Rose" you'll know what I mean. I give them 6 months. And I'm being generous here.

BTW, I also find Emily boring, a PiTA, cold and just no fun at all.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

gawd whats the over/under on how many times Emily adjust her blouses/skirts and hair?

i agree Goss cant see this lasting long at all. even in the edited parts we get to see you can tell he has a temper and is on the verge of blowing up when any of the girls question him more than a couple times.

Emily says they have argued on the phone and in person and his temper comes out easily.

Kinda suprised to see Emily wearing a huge blinging bracelent with JRH initials in diamonds on her last couple dates with Brad (but not at the proposal). She can easily say thats for her daughter Joesiphine Riddick Hendrick but thats also of course her baby daddy/only love/lost fiancee initials.

I think Brad just wanted to hit that lol........


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Man... Chantal was really looking bloated on the final ep before the rejection. I wonder if people have put together a good set of pics to sure her progression from the 1st ep until then. It was nice to see uhh.... her cleavage while in the wet suit.

She seemed to come out looking pretty hot in the After the Final Rose ep. I do wonder about her meeting someone between the last ep and the After the Final Rose ep. I mean... the fact that she's dating kinda gives away the fact that she didn't get picked. I guess ABC was ok w/that?


gossamer88 said:


> I never saw the chemistry with Emily. Why dd he pick her? His family approved. Chantal would have moved to the moon. If you saw "After the Final Rose" you'll know what I mean. I give them 6 months. And I'm being generous here.
> 
> BTW, I also find Emily boring, a PiTA, cold and just no fun at all.


They had chemistry. I think he was just awestruck by her beauty. It his seems brain was turned to mush early on in the show. I've been there before...

Yeah, picking Emily means having extra baggage to deal with. I'm a little surprised he still picked her given how badly their last meeting went. Brad was really uncomfortable w/the questioning. I'm not sure if it's because the subjects were uncomfortable or he felt his integrity and intentions were being questioned.

You're probably right about the 6 months. It wouldn't be surprise given how few of the couples have actually worked out. Emily does seem a bit boring. I don't know about the cold part.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

He went for the gal that he thinks is "out of his league". She's already setting up the exit with all the remarks about his temper. No way she's going to bring that around her daughter. Besides, I have a feeling Grampa and Grandma, are footing some of her bills and all that's over if she takes their grand kid to Texas with Brad. Ain't gonna happen. It's over. He just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

http://www.accesshollywood.com/chri...ether-they-want-to-make-it-work_article_45280 mentions that the After the Final Rose ep was taped about a week ago. I was surprised as I figured they'd have done it the day of.

I guess the audience was sworn to secrecy.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

A few things I noticed last night, and a few comments about things I noticed earlier...

Chantal might be a lot of fun because she might be a little bi-polar. Or bi-winning if she's related to Charlie. She looked really good and I hated to see her get rejected because it looked like it really hurt. Probably a good thing in the long run because Brad is not a "catch" at all. Any guy she met right after the show was technically on the rebound, and that never seems to work out very well for most people. 

Chantal handled the rejection with a lot of class and kept her composure as well as anyone could be expected to. I was very impressed with her, in both shows (final episode and ATR).

Emily has some serious "Princess" issues. I don't know if they are as bad as some of the clues eluded to or that was just a setup for a future exit from the relationship. I think she has been spoiled for years (overcompensation for losing her lover and baby daddy) and expects a lot of attention, loyalty, and honor in any guy she plans to marry. She has no business on a reality show like the bachelor. Jason might have lived up to this, but he's goofy looking and has his own kid. Other than that, I'm sure it was very painful for her to watch the show and see all the whoring around that Brad was doing with the other women.

Brad looked like some sort of coke head last night. I could not begin to count the number of times that his head rotated in a herky jerky fashion. He looked like an owl on crack. His anger problem is so bad, it's nearly ridiculous. I can't see him putting the needs of anyone ahead of his own. He's not ready to be a parent. If he were any kind of man at all, he would have handled that last part with Emily a lot better, where she was talking about how difficult being a parent is. He should have just taken a deep breath, looked her right in the eyes, and said, "I really feel like I'm ready. When can I start?" Instead, he made a total ass of himself. 

A parent, especially a single mother, has every right to be over-protective about their child. You should expect it, and you should respect it. You should not act insulted and want to spend all the time talking about yourself. He's just got a really bad case of not understanding women in general or where a mother is coming from in that discussion. I think he almost had an anxiety attack. 

I do not expect to see them staying together. They appear to be too different. She is expecting more that what he's capable of giving and he's expecting tons of gratitude for what he's already done. There's just too much of a gap between these two. 

The scenario is something like this:

Brad: I just took out the trash. Do I get a reward?
Emily: That's your job.
Brad: But I've never done it before for anyone else... ever. So it was special.
Emily: So? You were supposed to clean the tub and wash the cars too, but you didn't.
Brad: But I took out the trash! Can't you love me for taking out the trash?
Emily: A little, but the tub still needs to be cleaned and the cars washed.
Brad: But I took out the trash. For the love of God, won't someone around here just love me for taking out the trash!!!???


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

BTW, is it me or is this one of the few or only times that in the After The Final Rose eps did the couples bring up Monday (or whatever night The Bachelor/Bachelorette is on) being difficult? 

I've only been watching The Bachelor and don't watch The Bachelorette for the most part, after Trista's season.

I'm sure it can be difficult to watch for the person who gets picked though...


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

cwerdna said:


> BTW, is it me or is this one of the few or only times that in the After The Final Rose eps did the couples bring up Monday (or whatever night The Bachelor/Bachelorette is on) being difficult?
> 
> I've only been watching The Bachelor and don't watch The Bachelorette for the most part, after Trista's season.
> 
> I'm sure it can be difficult to watch for the person who gets picked though...


Not just you. I've watched every season of both versions except for the dorky annoying little brunette. I've never seen them talk about the pickee having a tough time watching on Monday night either. They've always focussed on the losers and how it affected them.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

retrodog said:


> He's not ready to be a parent. If he were any kind of man at all, he would have handled that last part with Emily a lot better, where she was talking about how difficult being a parent is. He should have just taken a deep breath, looked her right in the eyes, and said, "I really feel like I'm ready. When can I start?" Instead, he made a total ass of himself.
> 
> A parent, especially a single mother, has every right to be over-protective about their child. You should expect it, and you should respect it. You should not act insulted and want to spend all the time talking about yourself. He's just got a really bad case of not understanding women in general or where a mother is coming from in that discussion. I think he almost had an anxiety attack.


Brad just wants to be loved so he says all the thing a girl wants to hear. Very annoying trait. Not to mention his daddy issues. He has to get over that first before he can become one.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

I found out yesterday that I went to high school with Emily's sister (I'll call her Maggie). I graduated in 1995, so Emily would have been would have been very young and I didn't know her. I vaguly remember her sister moving away our senior year. Maggie was a tall with naturally blonde hair. She was generally nice but had a bit of a spitfire attitude if you pissed her off too. Sounds a lot like Emily huh. They look a lot a like too. I thought it was very interesting the only family they discussed the entire season was the Hendrick side. I have a feeling her family didnt want anything to do with the show.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I watched the After the Rose show last night. Those two aren't getting married.

When they brought out the other couples, it felt like an inverted cult intervention. You _will_ get past this, these people _are_ your family, these are the _only_ people who understand what you have gone through, you _will_ succeed in this, etc.

And when Emily was questioning Brad's fatherly desires, she's right on two counts: 1) he has no relationship with his father, and 2) as a non-parent, he has no freaking idea what it is like to be a parent.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

InterMurph said:


> I watched the After the Rose show last night. Those two aren't getting married.
> 
> When they brought out the other couples, it felt like an inverted cult intervention. You _will_ get past this, these people _are_ your family, these are the _only_ people who understand what you have gone through, you _will_ succeed in this, etc.
> 
> And when Emily was questioning Brad's fatherly desires, she's right on two counts: 1) he has no relationship with his father, and 2) as a non-parent, he has no freaking idea what it is like to be a parent.


I so felt that the show was trying extra hard to make this work. I mean heck they brough in Jason who chose the wrong person and switched after the show. I am expecting that may/could happen with Brad. I see in one month Emily breaking it off, later him and Chantel hooking up (unless she is really in love, which BTW how did the show allow her to date between taping and airing?)


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

retrodog said:


> A parent, especially a single mother, has every right to be over-protective about their child. You should expect it, and you should respect it. You should not act insulted and want to spend all the time talking about yourself. He's just got a really bad case of not understanding women in general or where a mother is coming from in that discussion. I think he almost had an anxiety attack.


ITA, retrodog. Brad's attitude is, "I said I'm awesome. Why won't you treat me awesomely?" If he can't handle a few simple, necessary questions from Emily about being a parent, there's no way he is ready for being a parent, much less a husband.

I didn't get the feeling that Emily was falling in love with her future husband. I got the feeling she was holding an interview for a man to play the role of husband in her play house.

I really wish he had picked Chantel. I don't see it working out with her either, but at least Ricky would not have had to be part of the trainwreck.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Maybe we're all overlooking the most obvious thing of all. Maybe he intentionally picked the one who he knew it wouldn't work out with so he could end up walking away from the whole mess eventually, but somehow come out looking like he was the hero. I'm not saying that he succeeded in looking like a hero, but merely point out the possibility that this was his intended logic. 

With all his talking about how much better he's doing now, I got the feeling that a lot of it was just at attempt to convince himself more than anybody else. I think he needs a few more years of therapy before he goes out there messing up other peoples' lives any more. He is definitely a glowing example of "a work in progress", but at an early stage.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Did you guys know that Emily has worked in TV before? She was the host of a Racing Show. Maybe her reasons for being on the show were the oldest and most common reason of all? To find true love? Nope, to find true _work_ in the television industry. 









*One person in this photo knows it's over, the other is clueless... Care to guess which one? *


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

retrodog said:


> Maybe we're all overlooking the most obvious thing of all. Maybe he intentionally picked the one who he knew it wouldn't work out with so he could end up walking away from the whole mess eventually, but somehow come out looking like he was the hero.


Wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Ahhhh..surprise surprise..the honeymoon is now over and they are no longer a couple.

So sad...not....LOL!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well knock me over with a feather...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

And that's why he picked her. He knew it wouldn't last.



> ABC reportedly called Maynard on April 13 to remind her of her contractual obligations and encourage her to stay with Womack, as they pride themselves on The Bachelor's success stories.


What bullsh1t! I say once the show is over so should the contract!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Doh! No surprise to me either. That really is too bad as she was pretty hot and he seemed to be so smitten with her.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

cwerdna said:


> Doh! No surprise to me either. That really is too bad as she was pretty hot and he seemed to be so smitten with her.


She does have a bit of a jealousy issue though. If she can't handle re-watching a show in which the premise is the guy dates multiple people are once to find one to marry I am afraid of how she reacts if Brad even looks at another attractive female.


----------

